# Need thermostat, rheostat



## oldhippie (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a Brinkmann electric. Temp is 260. Need to drop this by 25-40 degrees. Have seen several mods but no specifics on the thermostat or rheostat. Hardware store dimmer switches are way to small (600 watt MAX). The element for Brinkmann is 1500 watt. Only want to spend $15-$25, not $60-$90 one would cost from Granger.


----------



## kookie (Aug 20, 2009)

I made on for my little chief smoker. I used a temp control unit from an electric frying pan. The ones with the knob on it. I just took it apart and added a female plug end to it and put it back together with the plug end hanging out and drilled a hole in the smoker about the middle highth of the smoking area and slid the temp prode from the control unit in the holle and let it hang there. Works great. I believe my post of it is still up in the electric smoker section. Hope that helps.


----------



## oldhippie (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry but I couldn't find it.


----------



## kookie (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=51328

Try this link. My post is in that thread.


----------



## oldhippie (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh yes, I saw that post. The original is:
http://www.finkbuilt.com/blog/get-yo...under-control/

The cheapest I can come up with is a dimmer switch and it still won't fill the bill. Hardware store dimmer switch is 600 watt MAX and rated for incandescent lights only. The heating coil in these smokers are 1200-1500 watt. The dimmer switch would work if you left it at maximum temperature. The voltage going straight through and not going through the coil. Once you started dimming it down, that 600 watt MAX coil will get toasty.


----------



## kookie (Aug 22, 2009)

yes but if you scroll down on that posting I gave you. You will see the one that I made using a controller off of electric frying pan/skillet.


----------

